# Native Instruments question



## b_elliott (Apr 8, 2022)

Is it possible to have NI libraries located on two different drives (same pc).

I tried moving files from drive d:\ back to my c:\ drive. Kontakt complained so I had to reinstall with Native Access. 

Is it possible to tell NA certain programs are in different locations? It seems to only want one location to be pointed to.

Best, Bill


----------



## aeliron (Apr 8, 2022)

Each instrument has the option to relocate the directory, in NA. Is that what you mean?


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 8, 2022)

You can use Native Access to relocate libraries without reinstalling them. But they don't make the procedure obvious.

After moving a library, it will be listed under "Not Installed" in Native Access. Instead of clicking on "Install", hover your mouse cursor over "Install" and a smaller magnifying glass icon will appear immediately to the left of it. Click on that and enter the new location.

For plugins (as opposed to libraries) the procedure is different. They will show up under "Installed Products". Click on "Repair" then choose between "Reinstall" and "Relocate".


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 8, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> You can use Native Access to relocate libraries without reinstalling them. But they don't make the procedure obvious.
> 
> After moving a library, it will be listed under "Not Installed" in Native Access. Instead of clicking on "Install", hover your mouse cursor over "Install" and a smaller magnifying glass icon will appear immediately to the left of it. Click on that and enter the new location.
> 
> For plugins (as opposed to libraries) the procedure is different. They will show up under "Installed Products". Click on "Repair" then choose between "Reinstall" and "Relocate".


Thanks for this. This is helpful. I had mis-understood the relocate to mean one location for all NI pgms. Now I get I can choose different locations.

I reinstalled one of them before I saw your message; then I got 2 of the remaining 6 to successfully relocate on my c:/ drive. Yay.

The remaining 4 continue to state _invalid location_ despite verif the location is valid and has the NI files. I will try again tomorrow. Best, Bill


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes


----------

